# Bird Safe Candles Question



## BatCakes (Dec 29, 2014)

Hopefully this was the right forum to ask my question on. After searching through the website for a little bit, I think part of my question was answered but I just wanted to clarify some things.

I've read that beeswax candles can be safe for birds (though of course not when they're out of the cage), and is it correct that soy also can be safe? Also, I read a cotton wick is important for both bird and human health.

The part I wanted to clarify was this: I found most people saying conventional scented candles were a no-no, but I'm assuming this is because of the perfumes, not strong smells themselves. I've read that diffused essential oils in the air are not harmful to budgies, but would essential oil-scented beeswax and soy candles be safe?

Some other users said they have bought many candles from this company before: Candeo and that the makers told them they were bird safe, as they have their own African Grey.

I just wanted to see what everyone thought, since I found some really wonderful beeswax and essential oil candles at the co-op next door to me.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think you really have to know for sure every ingredient in even the candles that are safe based like beeswax or soy. I personally wouldn't trust anything that I didn't know for sure. Check online because last week I was at a county fair in Indiana and there was a booth set up with people selling oils and candles that they advertised as pet/bird safe....


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree. Just because a product says "pet safe", may not mean it really is. Do a lot of research on the ingredients of the candles before ever using them. Our little budgies have fragile repertory systems and I probably wouldn't risk it until you look into it further.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's important to remember that the metal wire in some candle wicks may contain lead which is also toxic to your budgies.

I personally would recommend you use Unscented Mirage LED Candles rather than real ones.
I use and love them! 

Amazon.com : Candle Impressions Faux Flame Pillar - Cream, Unscented (7 inch) : Mirage Flickering Flame Candles : Patio, Lawn & Garden

If you really feel you must have real candles then take a look at these:
Bird Safe Candles*


----------



## BatCakes (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't think I clarified very well, but thank you for the feedback.

I know that there are many dangers surrounding candles and birds, which is why I was looking for more specific feedback. I know that not everything that claims to be "pet safe" is, but when I can find a product that is purely beeswax or soy, or a blend of the two, would those candles specifically be safe? I also am able to find candles that contain no wire, and have cotton or hemp wicks. I've done a bit of research on these already, so I was just looking for the final opinion from those who have had budgies longer. 

The candles I was looking at purchasing are basically the same as the candles I was linked to, with essential oil included. I was wondering if soy candles are as safe as beeswax candles, since it is mainly beeswax that I hear about.

I do use LED pillar candles, and I love them! Though I miss the real flame and coziness of a candle. Especially as it gets cold again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I apologize for not understanding your question completely. 

Beeswax candles with cotton wicks are safe as are soy candles with cotton wicks. 
Having a candle with a combination of beeswax and soy with a cotton wick is also safe.

Specific pure essential oils are safe to use around budgies. 
If the candle contains pure essential oil (hopefully not too strong) then it should be fine. 
The issue then comes down to knowing for certain that the essential oil used is pure, 
does not contain any added chemicals and the scent is not overwhelming as budgies have a much more delicate respiratory system than humans.

Personally, I'd get the unscented beeswax candles and simmer a drop of pure essential oil in some water on the stove (away from the budgies) if I really wanted the scent. *


----------

